# Ford C-Max Energi 24Ah Tested Plug-In Battery Module Cells lot of 20



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

Ford C-Max Energi 24Ah Tested Plug-In Battery Module Cells lot of 20 On Ebay

Price: $480.00 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/224583203355?


----------

